# Is Photoshop CS6 compatible with Lightroom 6?



## Notquite Ansel (Mar 19, 2016)

I've been using LR4.4 with Photoshop CS6 and am now considering upgrading to LR6 with Windows 7. I'm wondering if any forum members have encountered compatibility issues that have shown up. Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. 
You can use PS13(CS6) as an external Editor with LR. There are no compatibility issues. A lot of people continue to use PS13 in their workflow. However, PS13 does not recognize your Camera Raw version (9.5) integrated with LR6.5.  You will need to render all of your LR adjustments as a Tiff File and open that with PS13 using the Edit In function in LR.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 19, 2016)

To explain how that goes in practice: when you send an image to Photoshop from Lightroom, you will get a warning that the Camera RAW version is lower. In the dialog you have three options. Choose 'Render in Lightroom'.


----------

